# اخر الاخبار من قلب ديروط



## shadyos (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*اخر الاخبار*

* هدوء يحل علي ديروط بعد انتشار قوات الامن في كل مكان في المدينة*
* وما يزال اغلب المسيحيين ملتزمين منازلهم خوفا من اي مشادات*
* وتكاد الشوار تخلو من المسيحيين تحسبا لاي مشادات*
* ووردنا ان 14 شابا كانوا يصلون امام ايقونة لمار جرجس في كنيسة الانبا كاراس التي تم تكسير واجهتها*
* وانبهروا جدا عندما انارت الصورة بضوء عظيم فقاموا بتصويرها*
* وهذه هي الصورة اثناء انبعاث النور منها*
*




*

* ووردنا ايضا ان ظهورا للعذراء حدث بقرية السراقنا التابعه لمركز القوصية المجاور لديروط*
* شاهده اغلب سكان البلده مع الانوار الساطعه التي غطت سماء المدينة وسنحاول قريبا اخذ المقاطع التي صورها اهل المدينة للظهور ونعرضها عليكم قريبا*




*صلوا من اجل ديروط*​


----------



## tena.barbie (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الرب يدافع عنكم وأنتم تصمتون
حقيقى ربنا مش بيسيب ولاده يتعرضوا لاى أذية أو اضطهاد من غير ميقف جنبهم ويقويهم


----------



## غصن زيتون (1 نوفمبر 2009)

_افرحوا كل حين* 17  صلوا بلا انقطاع* 18  اشكروا في كل شيء لان هذه هي مشيئة الله في المسيح يسوع من جهتكم_


_ميرررسى على الاخبار يا شادى_
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا موجود دايما

جنب ابناءه​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام المسيح معهم

شكرا للخبر


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الخبر*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

